# اجمل تعليقات وصور كوميدية فى الفيس بوك عن خطاب القذافى



## Coptic Man (24 فبراير 2011)

1- ياباني و ليبي تحدوا بعض ... الياباني بيقول ل الليبي احنا اغبى واحد فينا بيصنع لاب توب ... الليبي رد عليه و قاله احنا اغبى واحد فينا رئيس جمهورية

2- العالم يطالب الشعب الليبي بوقف التظاهر..عشان محدش هيستحمل خطاب تاني للقذافي

3-شعار المتظاهرين فى ليبيا
الشعب يريد تفسير الخطاب

4- تـضــآمـنــآ مــع آلـشــعـــب آلـليـبـــى صــدر قـــرآر ... بـمـنـــع طـبـــخ آلــــرز" آلـمـعـمـــر" .. و أيـضــاً مـنــع شـرآء آلـسلـــع "آلـمـعـمــره " دآخـــل مـصـــــر

5- تصريحات هامة للـــ ( القذافي ):
-أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه
-السجن 5 سنوات لكل من يقتل نفسه حرقا
-يبرر اطلاق الرصاص الحى على المتظاهرين بأنه لا يوجد رصاص مطاطى

......اللي يشوف ثورة غيره تهون عليه ثورته

6- تم استبدال كلمة غبي بكلمه جديده تسمى ... أنت قذافي

7- الدروس المستفادة من خطاب القذافى : 
- انه عنده نظارتين
- انه عنده شنبين ... واحد فوق بؤه و التاني تحت بؤه
-انه عنده عبايتيين واحده لابسها و واحده متغطي بيها
- ان هو اصلا مش رئيس ليبيا يتنحي ازاي يا اغبييييييييييه
- اني لازم اتعلم العربى الليبى
- ان كل المترجمين للقنوات الاجنبيه يولعوا فى نفسهم بقى
-ان القذافى هو مخترع الهكونا مطاطا

8 - من وحي خطاب القذافي:
دعا شعب مصر لمظاهرة مليووووووووونيه للاعتذار لحسني مبارك بعنوان: 
جمعة ال يشوف بلاوي الناس تهون عليه بلوته

9- "سألوا القذافي عن الثورة، فرجع برأسه إلى الوراء مفكرا بعمق، ثم قال ببطء ممممم: الثورة هي .. أنثى الثور"

10 - مصدر للجزيرة : الشعب يريد علاج الرئيس 

11- من أقوال العقيد ملك ملوك أفريقيا و رئيس مراجيح مولد النبى و زعيم سلاحف النينجا:
للمرأه حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أم انثى
اذا اردت ان تنام لا تنسى ان تغلق عينيك
ايها الشعب لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التليفزيون فى الظلام
أما بقى عن اهم مميزاته:
اول من ساهم فى استخدام قماش المليات و الستاير كملابس لرئيس الدوله
ان السبب الرئيسي للطلاق.
......هو الزواج

12- القذافي : خيار التنحي بالنسبة لي هو خيار مخلل

13- لا تقولى كوك زيروا ولا سمن الدوار

حشيش القذافى هيخليك حمار

14- مصدر مطلع للعربية : الشعب يريد اسقاط الشمسية

15- خبر عاجل : قناة الجزيرة تعتذر عن بث خطاب القذافي حيث ان حقوق الملكية للخطاب مخصصة لقناة موجه كوميدي
و أسفين للأزعاج

16- قالوا للقذافى بن على في غيبوبة
قال: وغيبوبة دى تبعد عن ليبيا قد ايه؟!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2011)

:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2011)

لا تقولى كوك زيروا ولا سمن الدوار

حشيش القذافى هيخليك حمار 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
جامدين يا كوبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا مينا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
تحــــــفه يا مينا
شكرا ليك​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

ده راجل تحفة لو اتشال هزعل 

شكرا كوبتك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (25 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يامينا الراجل دا تحفة المفروض يتحنط ويتحط فى المتحف ههههههه


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك يا مينا حلوة قوى


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

:new6::new6:


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
بجد زي السكر يا كوبتك
كل الشكر الك علي هايدا البسمة الحلوة
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبي الغاليي


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2011)

> ن السبب الرئيسي للطلاق.
> ......هو الزواج



*قد افتى حقيقى يعنى
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## holiness (27 فبراير 2011)

حرااااااااااام يتنحى الرااااجل .. 
يعني هو صعد سعر النفط 
عاوزين برحيل القذافي يصعد سعر النكتة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد

ميررررسى مينا​*


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)




----------



## هالة الحب (26 أبريل 2011)

روعة يا مان


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

صراحه من ناحية الحشيش القذافى منبع الحشيش فى العالم..ههههههههههه...شمكور كتيييييييير يا كوبتيك للموضوع التحفه


----------



## باسبوسا (4 يونيو 2011)

ميرررررررررررسى .


----------

